
Chinese scientist sues the US government for being falsely accused of espionage - echevil
https://www.jqknews.com/news/130927-Chinese_scientist_Chen_Xiafen_sues_the_US_government_for_being_falsely_accused_of_espionage.html
======
equalunique
It's appropriate that a method of recourse is available for foreigners in this
type of position. If the situation was swapped for an US citizen falsely
accused of espionage in another country, I'm sure the US government would want
the same. This would help some to prevent innocent people being used as
bargaining pieces in geo-political disputes.

